# Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

Here is a site which does:
http://www.evcomponents.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=WARP+11+HV&Show=TechSpecs



> Ryan Bohm <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Do you know whether the motor is actually rated to 9000 RPMs as some
> > > websites state?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

After a little digging, I think I understand why people are publishing the
9000 rpm value.

As per NetGain, the motor would *likely* handle a 9000 rpm peak. However,
NetGain does not recommend taking the motor beyond the 5000 to 5500 RPM
range! Second, if one did decide to ignore that recommendation, running it
at higher rpms, approaching or equal to 9000, should not be sustained.

I have chosen to post the manufacturer recommended values on all my motor
listings on the EV Source website. Taking the motors to higher RPMs than
those recommended is at your own risk, and could cause motor damage or
injury to those in proximity to the motor. If you're determined to spin the
motors faster than the recommended values, 9000 is a good end-of-red-line
value, with the recommended values being the beginning of the red-line
zone. The motors should *never* be spun without a load, unless explicitly
following NetGain's bench testing procedures (
http://www.go-ev.com/end-users/005_007_Motor_Bench_Test.pdf)!

-Ryan
-- 
- EV Source <http://www.evsource.com> -
Professional grade electric vehicle parts and resources
E-mail: mailto:[email protected]
Toll-free: 1-877-215-6781
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100201/c8f38666/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

Ryan, thanks for the words of caution. Considering what other 11 inch DC motors do, 9000 seems scary fast.

Why can't you spin the motor without a load?

Is there any magic to connecting + last, or was that an arbitrary choice?




________________________________
From: Ryan Bohm <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Mon, February 1, 2010 9:58:14 AM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV

After a little digging, I think I understand why people are publishing the
9000 rpm value.

As per NetGain, the motor would *likely* handle a 9000 rpm peak. However,
NetGain does not recommend taking the motor beyond the 5000 to 5500 RPM
range! Second, if one did decide to ignore that recommendation, running it
at higher rpms, approaching or equal to 9000, should not be sustained.

I have chosen to post the manufacturer recommended values on all my motor
listings on the EV Source website. Taking the motors to higher RPMs than
those recommended is at your own risk, and could cause motor damage or
injury to those in proximity to the motor. If you're determined to spin the
motors faster than the recommended values, 9000 is a good end-of-red-line
value, with the recommended values being the beginning of the red-line
zone. The motors should *never* be spun without a load, unless explicitly
following NetGain's bench testing procedures (
http://www.go-ev.com/end-users/005_007_Motor_Bench_Test.pdf)!



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100201/5f432341/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*



> David Dymaxion wrote:
> >
> > ...Considering what other 11 inch DC motors do, 9000 seems scary fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

On Mon, Feb 1, 2010 at 6:44 PM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Probably arbitrary. There's nothing special about the order the connections
> > are made and the direction of rotation depends only on the relative polarity
> > of stator (field) to rotor (armature). One caveat is that there will be a
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

Thanks for the response. Agreed a smaller armature should be able to spin faster, but do any current 9 inch DC motors spin 9k rpm safely? The Kostov 11 inch motor with interpoles is only a 5000 rpm motor.




________________________________
From: Jeffrey Jenkins <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, February 1, 2010 5:44:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV





> David Dymaxion wrote:
> >
> > ...Considering what other 11 inch DC motors do, 9000 seems scary fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*



> David Dymaxion wrote:
> >
> > Thanks for the response. Agreed a smaller armature should be able to spin
> > faster, but do any current 9 inch DC motors spin 9k rpm safely? The Kostov
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

On Tue, Feb 2, 2010 at 1:57 PM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> > While you can obtain very
> > impressive peak powers from a series DC motor, don't forget that there is
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

To add on to points about high current, it seems to me the brushes 
become a limit at higher current - I noticed that myself when trying to 
run high currents at low RPM. I wonder how they handle that in the 
KillaCycle? Perhaps as Dave mentions, the time period is short, but man, 
the current must be mighty high..

- SteveS



> dave cover wrote:
> > On Tue, Feb 2, 2010 at 1:57 PM, Jeffrey Jenkins
> > <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*



> dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> > ...
> > The next choice for abusing a motor might be at the Bonneville Salt
> > Flat. Here you go from a 15 - 20 second run to a lot longer. In this
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

It might be interesting to monitor the exit temp of the cooling air to
see what it does over time, say five minutes at a significant load. If
someone is planning a dyno run, maybe they could monitor the temp to
see what it does. I won't be in a situation to do this until the
spring, but.....

It might turn out that with additional cooling from an external blower
you could keep the motor cool enough that the average size pack could
not overheat a motor. It's not the kind of thing the average person
might need to worry about, but given a chance to run at a place like
Lime Rock Park, (in my back yard sorta) you could be in danger of
overheating. It's a stretch, but I hope to have that kind of problem
some day. No, really, stranger things have happened.

Dave Cover



> Morgan LaMoore <[email protected]> wrote:
> > On Tue, Feb 2, 2010 at 1:34 PM, dave cover <[email protected]> wrote:
> >> ...
> >> The next choice for abusing a motor might be at the Bonneville Salt
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

I found some BT forklifts with pump motors rated to 9000 RPM on the
faceplate.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Dymaxion
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 5:12 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV

Thanks for the response. Agreed a smaller armature should be able to spin
faster, but do any current 9 inch DC motors spin 9k rpm safely? The Kostov
11 inch motor with interpoles is only a 5000 rpm motor.




________________________________
From: Jeffrey Jenkins <[email protected]>
To: [email protected]
Sent: Mon, February 1, 2010 5:44:14 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV





> David Dymaxion wrote:
> >
> > ...Considering what other 11 inch DC motors do, 9000 seems scary fast.
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*



> dave cover-2 wrote:
> >
> > Jeff
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

Jeff, Morgan, et al.

Thanks for the information. I appreciate the insightful replies. Where
it matters most to me is that it shows the importance of adding some
forced air cooling. If I was on the fence before, I'm now convinced I
need to do it.

Thanks again for sharing your experiences.

Dave Cover

On Wed, Feb 3, 2010 at 6:30 AM, Jeffrey Jenkins


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >
> > dave cover-2 wrote:
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV*

What's the diameter? I'd guess less than 9 inches.




________________________________
From: George Tyler <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]>
Sent: Tue, February 2, 2010 9:33:25 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV

I found some BT forklifts with pump motors rated to 9000 RPM on the
faceplate.

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of David Dymaxion
Sent: Wednesday, February 03, 2010 5:12 AM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] Fwd: 11 inch HV

Thanks for the response. Agreed a smaller armature should be able to spin
faster, but do any current 9 inch DC motors spin 9k rpm safely? The Kostov
11 inch motor with interpoles is only a 5000 rpm motor.



-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20100203/c40d7b2d/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
General support: http://evdl.org/help/
Unsubscribe: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
Usage guidelines: http://evdl.org/help/index.html#conv
Archive / Forum: http://evdl.org/archive/
Subscription options: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

